# TaylorMade R7 Limited review



## nmartyn (Jan 21, 2009)

TaylorMade R7 Limited edition driver Review - 
bought this driver following a fitting at the Belfry in the National Fitting Centre. I was previously struggling with a high slice caused by too much spin on the ball and an out to in swing plane. After trying numerous clubs (G10 Draw, Burner 09, CGB Max) I finally decided on the R7 Limited. 

First off I think this club is one of the best looking clubs I have seen, simple graphics on the sole and the silver looks sleek yet powerful whilst the plain black top side looks inviting and encouraging at address. the main reason for selecting this club over other draw favoured clubs such as the Burner and G10 was the option to change the weighting should my swing improve over time. Being a relative new-comer to the game the driver has lacked in attention during my lessons and I know my swing is far from perfect. therefore having the option to adjust the weight settings to neutral or fade (as well as draw) makes the club more financially prudent.

Furthermore the R7 limited has a slightly smaller head (440c) than the normal 460c of most drivers which helps reduce spin and thus reduce hooks/slices on off centre hits. 
I took my newly purchased driver to the range last night and my stock shot has been reduced from a 30yard slice to around a 5yard fade and I can even draw the ball or keep it very straight on a high percentage of shots now. 
Distance wise I can only compare to my Ping G5 driver. in my local range the back wall measures 240yards. When hitting the G5 at my maximum i'd hit this wall with a couple of bounces probably 6 times out of 10 with a lot of distance being lost due to the fade.
With the R7 limited I am carrying this distance with no bounce almost every time on a much straighter trajectory. I haven't taken the club out on the course yet but i'm anticipating 250yards plus which will be a big improvement over my G5 but more importantly the accuracy is going to be so much better.

In summary the CGB and the R7 are both excellent drivers. For me the look of the R7 swung the vote over the CGB, plus the smaller head gives a little more control/less spin on the ball. At Â£220 it is a lot of money but if like me you're struggling to hit the ball straight and long


----------



## nmartyn (Jan 21, 2009)

now lets hope i get a mention in next months mag!


----------



## Ken_A (Jan 21, 2009)

TaylorMade R7 Limited edition driver
		
Click to expand...


A few pics for you -







and


----------



## thecraw (Jan 21, 2009)

What shaft did you go for? Was the the Matrix Ozik?


----------



## nmartyn (Jan 21, 2009)

Matrix XCon 5.5 stiff


----------



## thecraw (Jan 21, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

nice


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 21, 2009)

Great review,got to agree its a stunning club lovelly shaft hope you find many fairways with it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2009)

Good review. Not sure what the subject of the first review section will be but I'll definitely keep this one in mind,


----------



## borntorunsean (Feb 20, 2009)

lovely looking club.


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

The look of the new TM R7 is certainly growing on me & glad the new club is working for you. Not sure I'd want to pay the current prices & my experience with a previous TM driver has left me sceptical of them, but perhaps the issues I had with the previous Quad do not apply to the new R7...

...So congrats on your new purchase.


----------

